
In Texas, Techies Are Trying to Turn the Red State Blue - erex78
https://www.wired.com/story/flipping-texas-elections-voter-registration-tech/
======
angersock
All of the major urban areas in Texas (Houston, Dallas, San Antonio, Austin)
tend Democrat (see the 2016 results:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_presidential_ele...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_presidential_election_in_Texas,_2016)
).

I'm a bit skeptical and concerned about folks from outside the state moving in
and meddling with politics, even if they mean well.

~~~
erex78
Hi! I was one of the volunteers on the project. While some of us are based out
of state, we're working with a bunch of folks on the ground in Texas, both
local hackers and community organizers.

Also the goal of the tool (and all it does) is help register people to vote.

~~~
angersock
> Also the goal of the tool (and all it does) is help register people to vote.

Well, that's a worthy goal. :)

------
malshe
From some of my Texan students I understand that Texas is neither a blue nor a
red state. It's a "non-voting state".

